# Michigan Lynx Population?



## Fishous

I saw a trail camera photo of a Lynx this weekend. (I'm trying to get a copy).

Anyone know anything about the Lynx population in Michigan?


----------



## native231

*Supposedly they are extremely rare in Michigan. *


----------



## griffondog

Bet it's a bobcat.

Griff


----------



## fowl

There was one trapped and released in the UP over 5 years ago. Before that the last record of one was in the mid 80's. There are probably a few up in the hinterlands, but as was already said, they are very rare in MI. Bobcats are fairly common, but pretty secretive.


----------



## WinMag

Lynx and bobcat are cousins but lynx are generally much larger and lynx are protected in Michigan. I saw a lynx last season in Delta county, U.P. I wish I had a picture as proof but I know the difference. The cat I saw was much too large to be a bobcat and I have seen lots of bobcats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KBREAL

I own property on the Jordan river in Antrim county, and have seen a lynx twice in the last ten years. The first one I seen at 30 yards and could tell by the size of the animal, and the tuff of fur off the ears. I was stalking a deer when i witnessed the first one. Very impressive. If you do see one you will immediately know it is not a Bobcat. Twice the size. I have never contacted the DNR, because i figure they alreadya re aware of the presence in the area.


----------



## PaleRider

I saw one in northern Ontario crossing the road in front of me, I thought it was a fawn at first, long legs very cool to see.


----------



## jimbo

i just saw a ling about them on the trapping forum (i believe).
check it out


----------



## Perferator

fowl said:


> There was one trapped and released in the UP over 5 years ago. Before that the last record of one was in the mid 80's. There are probably a few up in the hinterlands, but as was already said, they are very rare in MI. Bobcats are fairly common, but pretty secretive.


That was my friend Wayne that trapped him (if this is the same story). He called a CO in to help him release it. The lady CO walked up slowly and began to pet it. It was quite docile. They then released the foot and let it go. 

The story is still on the web somewhere.


----------



## Banditto

wild lynx are all very docile and huggable, give it a try next time you see one. let me know how that works out too.


----------



## Perferator

Banditto said:


> wild lynx are all very docile and huggable, give it a try next time you see one. let me know how that works out too.


Hey, I'm only repeating what he said. He didnt want to believe the CO. But he found out by watching. They did NOT trank the lynx to remove it.


----------



## Buckrookie

I just had an awsome experince and saw a lynx, not a bob cat, in Tuscola county!!! It was about 40-60 pds, about 4 ft long, short tail, and Tanish in color... No mistake about what it was....I just can not believe they are in the thumb, pretty cool. I am glad it was not a cougar though, because I would get made fun of and all that jazzzz


----------



## ryan-b

in the thumb?? gunna go with a bodcat on this one.


----------



## griffondog

With global warming lynx populations are going to be moving north not south. And not to the thumb area of Michigan ,unless he got there the same way the other mystery critter got there.

http://www.mysciencebox.org/book/export/html/81

Griff


----------



## Perferator

Buckrookie said:


> I just had an awsome experince and saw a lynx, not a bob cat, in Tuscola county!!! It was about 40-60 pds, about 4 ft long, short tail, and Tanish in color... No mistake about what it was....I just can not believe they are in the thumb, pretty cool. I am glad it was not a cougar though, because I would get made fun of and all that jazzzz


It was somebody's pet turned loose




:lol:


----------



## Buckrookie

ryan-b said:


> in the thumb?? gunna go with a bodcat on this one.


 The cat was pushing 60 pds, Do they get 4-5 feet long? All I know is it was a big damn Cat...


----------



## ryan-b

they can get up to 50 pounds.


----------



## Crow Buster

Buckrookie said:


> I just had an awsome experince and saw a lynx, not a bob cat, in Tuscola county!!! It was about 40-60 pds, about 4 ft long, short tail, and Tanish in color... No mistake about what it was....I just can not believe they are in the thumb, pretty cool. I am glad it was not a cougar though, because I would get made fun of and all that jazzzz


I've got no dog in this fight, but here goes: I'm in the Tuscola SGA. The folks we bought the house from were telling us some of the different experiences they've had over the years. The wife grew up on our property and lived here since 1955. She said she saw a lynx a while back (I don't remember exactly when, but I think she said 20 years ago). She reported it to the DNR, they immediately told her it was a bobcat. She insisted it was a lynx and knew the difference. She said some time (unknown) later at a farm about 1 mile away, the farmer found a lynx with kitts in his barn. DNR came and got them. 

That's all, take it for what its worth. I do know that she had seen a whole lot wildlife in the 50 years living in these woods.

CB


----------



## jrose12587

I was doing some research a while ago after seeing a wild cat on drummond island while I was on vacation and came across some documents which said there have been some lynx trapped there on accident. However, I believe what I saw was a bobcat.


----------



## Lucky Dog

Here is a picture tha a friend took this past deer season.


----------

